# Mountain Dew Baja Blast



## safeinsanity (Apr 19, 2021)

Have any of you seen the Mountain Dew *Baja Blast* flavor in the grocery stores yet?  I have not seen them in northern Michigan yet but hope to soon as it is my favorite flavor!

The article linked below says that is supposed to be released again in *2021*. Hopefully this summer!

https://www.awesomeinventions.com/mountain-dew-baja-flavors/


----------



## Butterfly88 (Apr 19, 2021)

I heard about that.  I don't do my household's grocery shopping so I haven't been to a grocery store recently.  Hopefully they release it soon.


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 19, 2021)

Butterfly88 said:


> Hopefully they release it soon.


Yeah, I really want to try the diet one now that I am more used to drinking diet sodas.


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 19, 2021)

I haven’t seen it, but I haven’t been looking either. I’ll check next time I venture into a store.


----------



## gigglez (Apr 19, 2021)

Not seen that yet and I'm a big MD fan will be watching for it


----------



## Foxy (Apr 19, 2021)

I've tried the Mountain Dew Baja Blast Diet soda. They have it at my local Taco Bell. It was too sweet for me.


----------

